# Bald Cap



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

So I'm needing a couple bald caps, mostly for prosthetics, but also am getting a full-head lifecast done, and I have no idea where to look for them. Any help, I don't want to break the bank or anything! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Party City carries them, and I expect this time of year you can find them at most Halloween stores:

http://www.partycity.com/product/bald+cap+natural.do


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I saw some at WalMart, too.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

If you really wanted to you could make your own with some liquid latex. Their are how to videos on youtube that show how to do it. could save alotta mony if you need a bunch


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome, thanks! I only need a couple, but I'll do more research into DIYing them later.


----------

